# wolgaZander???



## thobi (25. September 2010)

juten tach zusammen.
hier umgebung braunschweig erzählt man sonderbare dinge...

es sollen in das IGM(mittellandkanal)-gewässer sogenannte wolgazander gesetzt worden sein.

angeblich erreichen diese schneller die 50 cm marke und sind somit maaßig!!!
sie sollen wohl um einiges günstiger im einkauf sein!
aller dings sind sie mit 50 cm auch schon ausgewachsen!
was rein vom anglerischen her ärgerlich ist!!!
nun wird aber erzählt das wenn eine paarung statt findet zwischen wolga und standart zander die nachkommen keine chanse haben und somit der bestand bedroht ist!!!

ist es überhaupt zulässig und vertretbar solche fische dann zu besetzen?

was kann oder sollte man dagegen tun???

kennt sich jemand genau damit aus???

mfg thobi


----------



## antonio (25. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

da müßtest du mal in euer fischereigesetz fischereiverordnung gucken.
in einigen bl ist das besetzen mit nichtheimischen arten verboten.

antonio


----------



## thobi (25. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

dacht ich mir....aber was wenn sie es schon lahre lang tun?
was auch erklärt das man kaum noch zander fängt die maaßig (50)sind und max 55 cm werden.
vor einigen jahren gabs ohne weiteres auch mal stellen ,tage oder fische wo man 4 stk von 50 bis 80 cm fing.
wie an der elbe z.b.
was kann man dagegen tun?verklagen?oder was?oder nix?


----------



## Darth-Bob (25. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Wolgazander sollen kleiner bleiben, kann aber sein das sich die IG von ihren "Fischverkäufer" fangfähige Zander aus Ungarn andrehen lassen hat.
Ich kenne einen der IG Verantwortlichen und deren Fischzüchter.


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151114

Schau mal da nach , ab den letzten 10 Seiten ungefähr wird das ausführlich Diskutiert .


----------



## BERND2000 (25. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Habe mir versucht ein Bild zu machen ob wirklich Wolgazander besetzt wurden.
Ist es so??
Die Behauptung steht im Raum, aber Fischbilder wurden noch nicht eingestellt.
Gerade im Mittellandkanal ist das nun wirklich nicht gut, er verbindet alle unsehre Flusssysteme miteinander!
Der Besatz ist in Niedersachsen verboten.
Könnte mir aber vorstellen ,dass dem Bewirtschafter diese untergeschoben wurden.
Wenn das so sein sollte, wird er schon aus Selbstschutz keine Stellung beziehen.
Danke das Du dieses hier eingestellt hast!
Ich kenne diesen Fisch zwar, aber jetzt werde ich und wohl auch andere,  denn Zanderbesatz und auch die Fänge genauer betrachten. 
Mir wird langsm Angst und Bange, wenn ich hir so rumstöber.
Wolgazander im M-Kanal, Silberkarpfen die sich fortpflanzen.
Mal sehen was noch.
#d#c:r
und keiner scheint was zu tun.


----------



## Elster1968 (26. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

schon interessant und ärgerlich wenn wirklich Wolgazander besetzt wurden.
aber diese kleinen Zander lassen sich gut erkennen, haben eben ihre Merkmale.
müsstet ihr bei euren nächsten Fängen mal drauf achten.
Wolgazander haben zb. Kiemendeckel die mit Schuppen bedeckt sind und nahezu gleichgroße Zähne, nicht wie bei unseren Zander die auffallend größere Zähne in ihren Zahnreihen haben.

denke mit diesen Merkmalen sollte man auch jeden Kontrolleur überzeugen können, bisl sollten diese ja von Fischkunde wissen^


----------



## Darth-Bob (26. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Behauptung steht im Raum, aber Fischbilder wurden noch nicht eingestellt.



In den Link zum Braunschweigtread sind tatsächlich Fische, die wie Wolgazander aussehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> In den Link zum Braunschweigtread sind tatsächlich Fische, die wie Wolgazander aussehen.


 
Welche Seite meinst Du?


----------



## Darth-Bob (27. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151114
> 
> Schau mal da nach , ab den letzten 10 Seiten ungefähr wird das ausführlich Diskutiert .



wenn man dann nur das Thema nach Wolgazander durchsucht findet man die Bilder, ob die wirklich MLK sind kann man natürlich nicht sehen, am ESK sind zumindest noch keine.


----------



## Darth-Bob (27. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Wenn besetzt, warum ?
normalerweise Besetzt man Fische die kleiner sind, als die heimische Art.
Gründe:
a. Unglück/schlecht sortierter Wildfischbesatz mit importierten Fischen .
b. Betrug vom Händler -Zwischenhändler
c. Besatzversuch , ich glaube kaum das in eriner Bundeswasserstrasse das Fischereigesetzt anwendung findet (Anhang NDS Fischges.) und es wurde ein Besatzversuch wegen Klimawandel ect. unternommen 
d. Wolgazander sind nur eine Varietät des Zanders und "entstehen" durch Mutation selbstständig.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

;+;+





Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Wenn besetzt, warum ?
> normalerweise Besetzt man Fische die kleiner sind, als die heimische Art.
> Gründe:
> a. Unglück/schlecht sortierter Wildfischbesatz mit importierten Fischen .
> ...


 
Verstehe wohl nicht ganz was Du meinst!
Natürlich gilt auch in Bundeswasserstraßen das Fischereirecht der einzelnen Bundesländer.
Das ist schon schlimm genug, da somit im gleichen Gewässer unterschiedliche Arten als heimisch angesehen werden.

Aber ein Besatz mit Wolgazandern ist wohl überall untersagt!
Walgazander sind einfach nicht als heimische Art anzusehen.

Da hat Jemand gepennt bei der Besatzlieferung, dass ist dann die einzige für mich logische Erklärung.

Wenn da tausende von kleinen Zandern kommen, achtet man halt auf die Gesundheit der Fische und ob die Menge o.K ist. 
Wer hat dann noch Zeit sich einen der Fische genau anzuschauen. (Immer vorrausgesetzt, Demjenigen ist bekannt das es noch eine weitere Zanderart in Europa giebt) 
Stellt Euch einfach vor, ihr seit der Gewässerwart: ein LKW mit verschiedenen Fischen, 10 Helfer, die schnell fertigwerden wollen, ein Fahrer der nach Hause will, stimmt die Lieferung, sind die Fische gesund.
Da ist leider nicht die Zeit, einen Fisch 5 Minuten lang zu betrachten weil etwas an ihm merkwürdig ist.
(Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, schickt man die Wahre nicht zurück, oder)
Aus Fehlern lernt man, leider ist es dann schon zu spät.

Wie wird man den, Gewässerwart?
Die wenigsten, haben wohl wirklich gewollt!
Die meisten werden gesucht und wenn einer Ja sagt, dann ist er es. 
Giebt dann vielleicht noch ne Woche Weiterbildung, das ist alles. 
Dann soll er *der* Fachmann sein!
Der müsste dann noch alle Fische kennen. 
In diesem Fall auch noch Arten die es in Deutschland nicht giebt.

Ich bin da jetzt dabei, weil ich mich dafür interessiere, da stehen wohl hunderte Bücher über Fische im Schrank aber, auch nach 25 Jahren hätte auch mir so etwas passieren können.
Darf aber nicht!!!!!!!!!!

Also kann mir schon vorstellen, dass da etwas dran ist mit den Wolgazandern.

#c
Unsere Besatzfische werden oft Europaweit beschafft, da ist Betrug sicherlich leicht möglich.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Darum sollten Besatzfische immer aus der jeweiligen Region Bezogen werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> *Darum sollten Besatzfische immer aus der jeweiligen Region Bezogen werden*.


 Finde das muss einfach größer!
Weniger Krankheiten, besser angepasste Fische.


----------



## Darth-Bob (28. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ;+;+
> 
> Verstehe wohl nicht ganz was Du meinst!
> Natürlich gilt auch in Bundeswasserstraßen das Fischereirecht der einzelnen Bundesländer.



Im Fischges. wird der Fischerei der Vorrang gegeben, eine Autobahn wird auch nicht wegen einer Jagt zurückstecken.

IM NDS Fischges. steht im Anhang für welche Gewässer das Gesetzt Anwendung findet.


----------



## sebwu (28. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> d. Wolgazander sind nur eine Varietät des Zanders und "entstehen" durch Mutation selbstständig.



moin moin,
wolgazander sind eine eigenständige art,
nämlich Sander volgensis.
wenn du da anderes weißt gib doch bitte eine quelle an.

mfg sebastian
*
*


----------



## Darth-Bob (28. September 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

deshalb das Fragezeichen hinter dem Satz


----------



## Stef_P (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

hi leutz,

habe nun alle ämter in BS durch niemand fühlt sich dafür verantwortlich, habe die info bekommen das die hier dafür verantwortlich sind...

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/cms/index.php

habe dort nun ein bericht hingeschrieben mit sehr vielen fotos... hinzu kommt das ich einen lebenden "wolga" zander gut untergebracht habe als beweis...

hier nochmal mal ein paar bilder...

die fangmeldungen häufen sich aber niemend tut etwas...

wie schon geschrieben wurde wird versucht alles unter dentisch zu kehren aus genannten gründen.

ICH KANN NUR JEDEN AUFFORDERN BEIM LSFV-NDS MELDUNG ZU MACHEN DAMIT ENDLICH ETWAS PASSIERT.

leute ich versuche seit august etwas zu bewegen und man läuft gegen windmühlen... steht langsam auf !!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Dit is doch echt mal ne krasse Nummer... (die Beweisbilder sind allererste Sahne)! |bigeyes
Aber wieder einmal mehr ein Beweis dafür, dass Besatz eben nicht von Laien ausgeführt werden sollte. 




Und der Fischhändler, der die verkloppt hat, lacht vermutlich immer noch Tränen!!! |rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Stef_P schrieb:


> hi leutz,
> 
> habe nun alle ämter in BS durch niemand fühlt sich dafür verantwortlich, habe die info bekommen das die hier dafür verantwortlich sind...
> 
> ...


 
Super gemacht, wird zwar so nach außen nicht viel geschehen, aber ich bin sicher, intern wirst du etwas bewegen, oder aber schon bewegt haben.
Man weiß nie wer hier alles liest.

Auf jedenfall glaubt man dir jetzt!:m
:vik:
#r


----------



## thobi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

also hats schon mal gut geklappt den stein ins rollen zu bringen.......



hat wer ne idee?
ich meine angler sind wir genug!!!
denke das es hierbei egal ist ob zander fischer ,stipper,carphunter oder sonst was für ein angler!!!
im interesse aller ist es denke ich mal das unsere gewässer richtig bzw besser bewirtschaftet werden!!!

wie sieht es mit sowas wie ne unterschriftenliste hier im anglerboard aus?
oder sowas wie ein schreiben an unsere regierung???
leider hab ich von sowas kein plan wie man es am besten angeht.
bestimmt gibt es hier aber leute die sich mit rechtsprechung auskennen und wissen welche wege man gehen muss.
ich wäre bereit meine dienste anzubieten wenn mir jemand sagt wie und so.
*umwelt geht uns alle an*!!!


----------



## Darth-Bob (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Was soll den nun passieren ?
den Mittellandkanal ablassen ?

Wolgazander sind Fremdfische und unterliegen damit keinen Mindestmass, ausser die sind so selten das sie im Anhang des Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen stehen .


----------



## Stef_P (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Was soll den nun passieren ?
> den Mittellandkanal ablassen ?
> 
> Wolgazander sind Fremdfische und unterliegen damit keinen Mindestmass, ausser die sind so selten das sie im Anhang des Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen stehen .


 
ich kann dir sagen was ich erwarte....

leider ist das alles den meisten egal viele sind ja schon froh wenn sie einen wolga zander fangen würden!!!
aber genau da liegt das problem, "nicht interesse an unseren gewässer" haupsache die pfanne ist voll egal mit was ( bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich denke die meisten wissen wie ich damit meine!!! )

ich meinerseits will auch noch in 10, 20 jahren vernünftig zander fangen und da ist der MLK nun mal das gewässer hier vor der haustür mit einem relativ guten bestand. leider ist es nun jetzt schon so das die durschnittsgröße +-50cm liegt, sicher gibt es auch größere aber halt selten und schwer zu fangen... was soll das nun mit den wolgazandern werden soll die durchschnitts größe noch weiter sinken!!!???

manoman,.. wo soll das nur hinführen? mal ganz abgesehen das der MLK ein offenes wassernetz ist!

zum theme mindestmass kann ich nur sagen, das bei mir keiner mehr lebend in MLK zurückgeht, aber bei der wilkür der aufseher werden hier und dort probleme entstehen können weil selbst die teilweise unfähig sind und ihre mitglieder eher diskrimienieren ( ich will das hier nicht weiter ausführen!!! )

und noch was, ich warte seit geraumer zeit mal auf nur eine einzige info über die vereine!!! NIX NIX NIX #q

man will uns dumm sterben lassen... hauptsache wir zahlen die beiträge, ne!

ich erwarte für meinen teil, vernünftigen fischbesatz, info an die mitglieder (abschlagen eines jeden wolgazander egal wie groß), gegenbesatz massnahmen, und eine saftige strafe für diejenigen die diesen bockmist gemacht haben

da die hier...

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/cms/index.php

die fischereirechte an die IGM verpachten für den MLK von peine bis wob und den stichkanal SZ, ist der IGM dem lsfv-nds gegnüber rechenschaftspflichtig.
deshalb kann ich nur jeden bitten der wolgazander fängt sich dort umgehend zu melden am besten mit foto. je mehr desto besser, um so ernster wird das alles angegangen!!!

gruß


----------



## Stef_P (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

sooo,

nun hab ich den ersten wolgazander im stichkanal SZ gefangen heut nachmittag....

man, leute tut was....


gruß


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Stef_P schrieb:


> ich meinerseits will auch noch in 10, 20 jahren vernünftig zander fangen und da ist der MLK nun mal das gewässer hier vor der haustür mit einem relativ guten bestand. leider ist es nun jetzt schon so das die durschnittsgröße +-50cm liegt, sicher gibt es auch größere aber halt selten und schwer zu fangen... was soll das nun mit den wolgazandern werden soll die durchschnitts größe noch weiter sinken!!!???
> 
> manoman,.. wo soll das nur hinführen? mal ganz abgesehen das der MLK ein offenes wassernetz ist!



Das Problem was ich hier sehe ist, das ganz eindeutig die Gefahr besteht, das der heimische Zander durch das Einbringen einer fremden Art verdrängt werden könnte.

Da der MLK ein offenes Wassernetz zu sein scheint (kann ich nicht genau beurteilen, kenne das Gewässer nicht) ist die Gefahr um so größer das sich die fremde Art in andere Gewässer verbreitet.

Das so etwas möglich ist und welche Folgen so etwas haben kann sieht man ja am Beispiel Grundeln im Rhein, den Wollhandkrabben oder der Einschleppung der Krebspest. 

Wer heut zutage noch wissentlich solche Besatzmaßnahmen vornimmt handelt in meinen Augen extrem fahrlässig und gehört zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Ebenso sollte er für eventuelle Folgeschäden aufkommen müssen. 

Sollte der Verursacher bekannt sein, solltet ihr euch 1. an die zuständigen Behörden und Verbände wenden, 2. Anzeige erstatten, 3. eine Privatklage (evtl. als Verein) anstreben. Ein Hinweis an verschiedene Umweltschutzorganisationen kann in einem solchen Fall auch nicht schlecht sein ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Ganz ehrlich? Hier rumjammern wird nicht viel helfen... wenn Du ernsthaft was unternehmen willst, gibt es eigentlich nur eine ernsthafte Möglichkeit:



Erstatte bei der zuständigen Kreisbehörde, genauer der Unteren Naturschutz- und Landschaftsbehörde, *Anzeige wegen Verstoßes* gegen:

*die Artenschutzverordnung der EU* (EG 338/97), 
*die Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Richtlinie* (92/43/EWG), sowie gegen
*das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz* (§ 41 (2) BNatSchG). 
Ferner wegen Verstoßes gegen *die Bundesartenschutzverordnung* (BArtSchV) auf der Grundlage von § 52(4) BNatSchG Besitz- und Vermarktungsverbote nach § 42(2) BNatSchG für Arten, die die einheimische Tier- und Pflanzenwelt verfälschen oder gefährden, wozu die Länder nach § 43 (8) nur in Einzelfällen Ausnahmegenehmigungen erteilen dürfen. Selbige dürfte wohl kaum vorliegen, weshalb sich auch der Fischlieferant strafbar gemacht hat.

Besser ist es noch die Sache bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde vorzutragen, so dass selbige die Anzeige erstattet, denn dann ist die Staatsanwaltschaft automatisch gezwungen der Sache nachzugehen. Beweise um die Anzeige zu untermauern hast Du ja offenbar genug...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Das Kind ist noch im Brunnen und ihr wollt schon die Eltern bestrafen!
Lasst uns erstmal das Kind da raushohlen.

Klar kann man so etwas anzeigen, nur beweisen wer schuldig ist ,das wird wohl schwer werden.
Wen es dann doch bewiesen werden kann, sind die Biester immer noch im MLK.
Nur wird sich nach der Anzeige, keiner mehr selbst belasten wollen.
Somit fehlen dann Angaben über Menge, Größe und Ort des Besatzes
Da ist aus Unkenntnis ein ähnlicher Fisch ins Wasser gelangt.
Der muss da wieder raus, je schneller,je besser!
Wenn das über Behörden läuft, sollte er genügend Zeit haben sich auszubreiten.
Da wird dann erst Recht gesprochen, dann eine Strafe verhängt (die dann irgend etwas finanziert) und dann erst wird gehandelt, sofern noch Geld da ist.

Kurz das Kind verhungert im Brunnen.

Aber wenn ich mir das Intresse an dieser Sache so anschaue,#d weiß ich nicht ob ich:c, oder:vmöchte.
Liebe Verlagshäuser, eure Fischbestimmungsbücher brauchen bald eine neue Seite!

Es gab da mal so einen Ausspruch,
Wenn man den Anglern verbieten würde, Fische auzusetzen, dann würden sie auch anfangen, sich  Gedanken um ihre Gewässer zu machen.

Ich denke, da ist was drann.#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Sorry,
aber so naiv bist Du doch nicht wirklich, oder?


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Da ist aus Unkenntnis ein ähnlicher Fisch ins Wasser gelangt.
> Der muss da wieder raus, je schneller,je besser!
> Wenn das über Behörden läuft, sollte er genügend Zeit haben sich auszubreiten.


Weder der Lieferant, noch die Angler dürften aus "Unkenntnis" einen gebietsfremden Fisch besetzt haben. Hier steckt doch (wie in dem anderen Thread nachzulesen war) die klare Absicht dahinter eine neue Fischart einzuführen, weil man mal wieder glaubt dass damit alles besser wird.

Rausholen? Du glaubst nicht erntshaft, dass sich selbige Art aus dem MLK nochmal entfernen lässt, sollte sie es schaffen sich dort zu vermehren. Dafür ist das Gewässer viel zu riesig, d.h. die Fischlein haben viel zu viel Platz sich zu verteilen.




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Anglern verbieten würde, Fische auzusetzen, dann würden sie auch anfangen, sich Gedanken um ihre Gewässer zu machen.


Was DAS angeht, sind wir völlig auf einer Wellenlinie.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Rausholen? Du glaubst nicht erntshaft, dass sich selbige Art aus dem MLK nochmal entfernen lässt, sollte sie es schaffen sich dort zu vermehren. Dafür ist das Gewässer viel zu riesig, d.h. die Fischlein haben viel zu viel Platz sich zu verteilen.



Aaaaaacccccchhhhhh, ist doch alles kein Problem ... 

Man sperrt einfach den MLK auf beiden Seiten durch Schleusentore ab. Dann wird ein großes Netz genommen und einmal durch den kompletten Kanal gezogen. Die fremden Fischarten die dabei zum Vorschein kommen werden dann aussortiert und schon sind alle Fische wieder draussen .... #q#q#q


----------



## Darth-Bob (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Genau, lassen wir eine Bundeswasserstrasse ab, es werden noch nicht einmal Verfahren gegen Ölsünder verfolgt, da dort das Naturschutzgesetz nicht greift (lt. Staatsanwaltschaft) .
So geschehen nach einer Anzeige der IG MLK und lt. Blinker auch am Rhein-Main-Donaukanal .

Ich glaube aber nicht das der Wolgazander gegen unseren normalen Zander eine Chance hat, da Wachstum und Endgrösse deutlich höher sind. 
Am ESK werden viele Zander Opfer des Kormorans und der Wolgazander wächst sein Leben lang nicht aus der Fressgröße heraus.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber so naiv bist Du doch nicht wirklich, oder?
> 
> Weder der Lieferant, noch die Angler dürften aus "Unkenntnis" einen gebietsfremden Fisch besetzt haben. Hier steckt doch (wie in dem anderen Thread nachzulesen war) die klare Absicht dahinter eine neue Fischart einzuführen, weil man mal wieder glaubt dass damit alles besser wird.
> ...


 
Doch bin ich!
Ich glaube an das Gute:l!

Welcher Depp, käme auf die Idee eine fremde Art auszusetzen, die wegen der geringen Größe auch noch minderwertig ist.
Preislich sind Besatzzander so günstig, das sich auch das nicht lohnen würde. 
Bleibt eigendlich nur, dass sich einige Wolgazander zwischen anderen Zandern versteckten oder, dass ein besonders günstiges Angebot nicht genau untersucht wurde.
Dann währe der Lieferant der Betrüger.

Wenn es sich aber wirklich um gezielten Besatz handeln sollte, sollten alle Beteiligten die Fischereirechte entzogen werden. (Gemein, nicht Gemeinnützig) 

Wenn man die Biester rausbekommen will, wird ein Netz nicht reichen, dass ist wohl klar.
Aber gezieltes Befischen durch alle, Gegenbesatz und Schutz der Fressfeinde und Konkurenten sollte über einen längeren Zeitraum etwas bewirken.
Ich denke aber nicht das sich ein Fangverbot auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch bei uns durchsetzen ließe.
Dazu die Kosten des Gegenbesatzes!

Da ist das Drucken einer neuen Seite zur Fischbestimmung einfacher und wer solche Maßnahmen fordert, dem droht höstens noch, Ausschluss wegen Vereinsschädigendes Verhalten.
Wenn man in die Vergangenheit schaut, wird in der Richtung in Deutschland nicht viel erreicht!
Bisam, Waschbär, Grundeln, Blaubandbärblinge, kann man jetzt beliebig fortführen, alle noch da.
Aber nicht vergessen, auch der Zander kam als Besatzfisch zu uns.( Weser, Rhein,Ems)


----------



## Syntac (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Servus Bernd, 

das halte ich für nicht praktikabel... 

gezieltes Befischen (der Wolgazander) und Schutz der Fressfeinde?

Damit öffnest Du den 2beinigen Kormoranen Tür und Tor... 

- Angeln in der Schonzeit?

-- ne, ich angel auf Wolgazander!

- untermaßiger Zander!

-- ne, das ist ne Wolgazander! Nein? Oh, da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht!

etc...

Glaube nicht, dass die wieder wegzukriegen sind...

@ff: Hast Du Info`s über das Ablaichverhalten / -voraussetzungen? Identisch mit "unserem" Zander?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Syntac schrieb:


> @ff: Hast Du Info`s über das Ablaichverhalten / -voraussetzungen? Identisch mit "unserem" Zander?


Kottelat/ Freyhof schreiben zum Wolgazander (_Sander volgensis_), dass er ähnliche bis gleiche Habitate wie _Sander lucioperca_ bevorzugt und sich die Nester beider Arten sogar häufig nebeneinander beobachten lassen. Lediglich die bevorzugten Wassertemperaturen werden bei _Sander volgensis_ etwas höher eingeschätzt (10-22° statt 10-14° bei _Sander lucioperca_), was bei der zunehmenden, globalen Erwärmung eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen dürfte.
Meiner Einschätzung nach dürfte es für _Sander volgensis_ daher nicht allzu schwierig werden, sich im MLK wohl zu fühlen:
bevorzugte Habitate beider Arten sind sind große Flüsse und Seen sowie insbesondere brackige Küstengewässer und Ästuare.

Eigentlich erstaunlich, dass der Wolgazander nicht schon längst einen Platz in unseren Gewässern gefunden hat... |kopfkrat

Aber mal wieder ganz toll, dass ausgerechnet Angler es verstanden haben diese Brücke für ihn zu schlagen. |rolleyes (Achtung Ironie!)


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

könnte es sich bei dem linken fisch auch um einen wolga zander handeln?
hab kein besseres bild leider!

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/1801/02092010151.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Ich denke, ganz links werden es wohl Barsche sein.|supergri

Die beiden anderen sind wohl Zander.
Aber auf dem Bild ist ja nicht viel zu sehen um eine Bestimmung durchzuführen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> könnte es sich bei dem linken fisch auch um einen wolga zander handeln?


Was, wegen der leichten Bänderung? Bei allem Wahn bitte nicht vergessen - auch der "normale" Zander hat eine solche Bänderung.
Eine sichere Unterscheidung bietet nur der Blick ins Maul: Hundszähne (=Fangzähne) vorhanden oder nicht?


----------



## ZanderKalle (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

@nordbeckas sind keine Wolga Zander, die Streifen sind viel zu hell und zu fleckig!!! 

Das ist ja heftig, also um eine verwechslung kann es sich da eigentlich nicht handeln!!!
Ich habe auch schon mehrere Wolga Zander gefangen..... aber am Balaton, der Größte hatte 60cm, also die können auch noch ein bißchen größer werden als 50cm.

Ich wusste vorher auch nicht das es noch eine 2. Art gibt, aber als ich den ersten gefangen habe ist mir sofort aufgefallen das das eine andere Art oder ein Hybrid ist oder so!!!


----------



## Elster1968 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ganz links werden es wohl Barsche sein.|supergri


ich denke mal er meint den linken Zander, ansonsten wäre es schon peinlich^

wie schon gesagt ist schwer auf dem Bild die Merkmale zu bestimmen.
aber da der Wolgazander ausgeprägtere Streifen besitzt könnte es einer sein, nur anhand des Fotos lässt sich das nicht bestimmen.



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Eine sichere Unterscheidung bietet nur der Blick ins Maul: Hundszähne (=Fangzähne) vorhanden oder nicht?


wie FoolishFarmer schon richtig anmerkte, einfachste Bestimmung sind die gleichgroßen Zähne, nicht wie bei unseren Zandern, die auffallend größeren Fangzähne.
oder auch das beim Wolgazander die Kiemendeckel noch mit beschuppt sind.


----------



## Darth-Bob (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Mal sehen wieviele Untermassigen jetzt mit der Begründung "Wolgazander" mitgenommen werden.
Leider ist nicht bei jeden geprüften Angler, Fischkenntnis vorhanden. Böswilligkeit will ich nicht unterstellen


----------



## ollidi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



> Mal sehen wieviele Untermassigen jetzt mit der Begründung "Wolgazander" mitgenommen werden.


Genau aus dem Grund sollte man das Thema nicht zu publik machen.

Ich habe heute mal mit dem Fischereibeauftragten für den Kreis Peine gesprochen. Er will sich über seine Netzwerke auch mal informieren, ob die versehentlich oder absichtlich gesetzt wurden.


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ganz links werden es wohl Barsche sein.|supergri
> 
> Die beiden anderen sind wohl Zander.
> Aber auf dem Bild ist ja nicht viel zu sehen um eine Bestimmung durchzuführen.




haha, scherzkeks.
naja es fällt doch deutlich auf, dass das muster anders ist. der rechte hat oberhalb der seitenlinie eine dunkle farbe und darunter hell während der andere senkrechte streifen hat. nur nicht so dunkel wie beim exemplar hier im thread irgendwo. :m


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



ollidi schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund sollte man das Thema nicht zu publik machen.
> 
> Ich habe heute mal mit dem Fischereibeauftragten für den Kreis Peine gesprochen. Er will sich über seine Netzwerke auch mal informieren, ob die versehentlich oder absichtlich gesetzt wurden.


 
Wie Angst um ein Paar untermassige Zander?
Es könnte so weit gehen, dass der Wolgazander dem Barsch und dem Zander einige %, im Bestand abnimt und das Bundesweit!
Da fallen ein paar Zander wohl nicht ins Gewicht, oder.

Andere Länder wurden wohl jetzt den Mittellandkanal, im betroffenenm Bereich mit Giften fischfrei machen. 
(Ich meine so etwas mal gelesen zu haben, z.B Norwegen, USA)

Die Unterscheidung beider Arten muss dann halt im betroffenen Gebiet gefördert werden.
Wenn dies nicht geschiet, werden durch die Mindestmaße, die Wolgazander zusätzlich gefördert, da ihre Konkurenten die Zander erst größer werden müssen, um sich fortzupflanzen.
Wenn sich Wolgazander bei uns ausbreiten, wird also so, oder so, ein weiteres Maß eingeführt werden müssen.
Nur dann, werden sie nicht mehr zurück zu drängen sein.
Es macht wohl keinen Sinn, jetzt aus Angst um einige Untermassige Fische, langfristig, tausende Zander weniger zu haben und das im Jahr.
Es kann auch sein, das sie wieder verschwinden, es ist aber auch möglich, dass bald Barsch und Zander um 50% zurückgehen, wer kann das wissen?
Das ist ja gerade, das Problem mit nicht heimischen Arten.

Wilkommen im Versuchsgebiet und viel Spass dabei.
In etwa drei Jahren wissen wir wohl mehr, entweder explodieren die bei euch im Bestand oder sie verschwinden wieder.
Sollte ersteres zutreffen, sind sie in 10 Jahren in allen Flüssen angekommen.

Es giebt im übrigen noch weitere Zander Arten, als den Zander und Wolgazander!


----------



## Wanne (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Ich sehe da nicht die großen Probleme. Man kann die ja ziemlich gut auseinander halten. Wenn jemand einen untermaßigen Zander mitnimmt, muss er halt mit einer Strafe rechnen.


----------



## Darth-Bob (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Ich glaube einige verwechseln Wolgazander mit Kessler-Grundeln, die Wolgazander vermehren sich wenn sie kleiner sind aber nicht jünger.
In 1-2 Jaher wird niemand mehr einen zu Gesicht bekommen, ausser im Magen eines Zanders


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige verwechseln Wolgazander mit Kessler-Grundeln, die Wolgazander vermehren sich wenn sie kleiner sind aber nicht jünger.
> In 1-2 Jaher wird niemand mehr einen zu Gesicht bekommen, ausser im Magen eines Zanders


 
Möglich ist das!
Aber wo du die Kessler-Grundel nun schon genannt hast!

Genau so schnell, können sich auch andere Arten ausbreiten.

Die Kessler-Grundel hat den Rhein im Sturm genommen, fehlt aber noch in weiten Teilen Deutschlands.
So wohl auch in diesem Bereich des MLK.
Also sollte eine verwechslung nicht möglich sein, oder.
Aber keine Angst die kommt schon noch!
Rhein war gestern, Ems, Weser und Elbe werden folgen.
Der MLK machts möglich.


----------



## Selenter Angler (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Die Grundel ist längst nicht mehr nur im Rhein.
Seit ein paar Jahren ist sie auch bei uns im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal angekommen. Gerade im Sommer ist sei hier an einigen Stellen eine echte Plage. Denke, dass sie im Laufe der Jahre auch die anderen Flüsse und Kanäle deutschlands erobern wird.

MfG Lasse


----------



## daci7 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Die Augen zumachen oder den Ball flachhalten, weil einige Flachpfeifen mit der Begründung "Wolgazander" Untermaßige Zander mitnehmen KÖNNTEN ist doch wohl recht dünn 

Erstens wie der "närrische Bauer" |supergri bereits sagte: Anzeige erstatten! Da sollte so schnell es geht den betreffenden Leuten auf den Schlips getreten werden! Möglicherweise können sogar weitere Besatzmaßnahmen verhindert werden!

Weitere Schritte werden dann von rechtlicher Seite her eingeleitet werden ... heißt es muss ein Hegeplan erstellt werden.

Wer einen normalen Zender mit fadenscheiniger Begründung mitnimmt wird natürlich genauso bestraft wie momentan auch ... man  kann das doch auch nicht begründen indem man sagt "Ich dachte das wär 'n großer Barsch." ...

#h


----------



## Darth-Bob (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Augen zumachen oder den Ball flachhalten, weil einige Flachpfeifen mit der Begründung "Wolgazander" Untermaßige Zander mitnehmen KÖNNTEN ist doch wohl recht dünn



Wenn ich sehe, wie oft am Wasser Bach und Regenbogenforellen verwechselt/für eine Art gehalten werden, ist das Risiko recht hoch.
Wenn keine Absicht beim Besatz bestand, ist der Fischlieferant  für Schäden haftbar .
Wobei ich mir immer nur die Frage stelle (schlechte Sortierung vorrausgesetzt) : Wolgazander gibt es nicht in Deutschland, also wo sind die normalen Zander hergekommen ?


----------



## daci7 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wie oft am Wasser Bach und Regenbogenforellen verwechselt/für eine Art gehalten werden, ist das Risiko recht hoch.



Aber trotzdem wird sich (hoffentlich) kein Kontrolleur mit solch fadescheinigen Ausreden abwimmeln lassen 
Ist ja wie: "Ich weiß, dass Raubfisch Schonzeit hat, daher blinker ich auch auf Karpfen!"


----------



## ollidi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Von der IGM wurden die wohl nicht absichtlich eingesetzt.
Daher folgende Bitte. Wenn jemand aus dem Bereich Braunschweig/Peine mal wieder einen Wolgazander fangen sollte, möge er diesen entnehmen, mir eine PN schicken und dann kannn er mir den Wolgazander bringen.
Ich würde den dann dem 1. Vorsitzenden der IGM zukommen lassen.
Er möchte nämlich erstmal so einen Fisch sehen, da er es auch schon gehört hat, es ihm aber bisher niemand einen Fisch zeigen konnte.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



ollidi schrieb:


> Wenn jemand aus dem Bereich Braunschweig/Peine mal wieder einen Wolgazander fangen sollte, möge er diesen entnehmen, ...


Liest Du weiter oben?!  Da hat schon jemand einen solchen Zander.



ollidi schrieb:


> ... mir eine PN schicken und dann kannn er mir den Wolgazander bringen.
> Ich würde den dann dem 1. Vorsitzenden der IGM zukommen lassen.
> Er möchte nämlich erstmal so einen Fisch sehen, da er es auch schon gehört hat, es ihm aber bisher niemand einen Fisch zeigen konnte.


Ich glaub da leider an gar nichts mehr! Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - aber dass niemand zugeben wird die Tierchern wissentlich besetzt zu haben ist wohl logisch, oder?
Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Fall mit anderen Fischlein hier bei mir - da hat der verein dreisterweise erstmal Anzeige erstattet: "Man hätte ihnen einfach so die Fische in den See geworfen".
Zufällig ließ sich später aber nachweisen, dass sie es sehr wohl selbst waren.


Ich betone ausdrücklich, dass ich hier niemand beschuldigen möchte! Aber der Weg so etwas zukünftig zu verhindern, muss in meinen Augen ein anderer sein.


----------



## wallerkini (12. November 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Ist die IGM  ein GESPENST?
KEINE WEBSITE ; KEINE INFOS


----------



## BERND2000 (12. November 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



wallerkini schrieb:


> Ist die IGM ein GESPENST?
> KEINE WEBSITE ; KEINE INFOS


Da wird es sich um eine Pachtgemeinschaft handeln!
Also keine rechtliche Person, nur ein Zusammenschluß.
Man findet aber Infos unter den angeschlossenen Vereinen.
Oder unter Region Braunschweig.

Es giebt da jetzt Regelungen zum Fang und dem Eintragen in Fanglisten.
#h


----------



## Gardenfly (19. November 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Mal eine Frage: wieviel Fische wurden bislang von Boardies gefangen ?


----------



## thobi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Scheint ja gefruchtet zu haben!!!
Hab ne Mail bekommen wo von gewässerwarten und der igm
Aufgefordert wird wolgazander zu entnehmen
und als barsch einzutragen!
Keine fangbegrenzung,schonmaaße und Schonzeit!!!
Versuche mal das hier zu Posten!


Liebe Sportfreunde,

*

der Gewässerwart der Interessengemeinschaft Mittellandkanal, Michael Dumka, der gleichzeitig unser Bezirksgewässerwart ist, bat um die Weiterleitung einer für den Mittellandkanal wichtigen Information. Ich bitte um Weitergabe an die Vorstandsmitglieder des Vereins und um Unterrichtung der Fischereiaufseher.

Alles Weitere findet ihr in den pdf-Dateien des Anhangs.

*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*

Lothar Uhde


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Hi,


thobi schrieb:


> ... Aufgefordert wird wolgazander zu entnehmen *und als barsch einzutragen!*


nicht ernsthaft, oder? Hast Du Letzteres tatsächlich schriftlich? ;+

EDIT: Aha, ich hab´s im Netz gefunden - man soll die Fische unter der Rubrik "Barsche" eintragen und zusätzlich mit WZ kennzeichnen.


Es ist immer noch ohnmachtsgleich, wozu fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung von Laien führen kann...


----------



## thobi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Shit....
Kriege das pdf mit dem iPhone nicht hier rein!!!
Aber sinngemäß 
Entnahmepflicht,kein schonmaaß...usw!!!
Im prinziep wie Grasfläche zu behandeln!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Eigentlich sollten die als "WZ" eingetragen werden.


----------



## TJ. (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Und was meint ihr wieviele Zander jetzt auf einmal als wolgazander eingetraen werden?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



TJ. schrieb:


> Und was meint ihr wieviele Zander jetzt auf einmal als wolgazander eingetraen werden?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



na alle unter 50cm :c
Es wurde bei der ESK Versammlung schon scherzhaft gesagt: man solle die Angelgeräte nach herausgerissenen Hundszähne durchsuchen.


----------



## thobi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Das denk ich auch das es wieder mal schwarze scharfe gibt!!!
Wer sowas tut...Papiere weg und sperren für 2 Jahre!
Denn wer seine Prüfung abgelegt hat,muss in der lage sein 
Das richtig zu unterscheiden!
Wer nicht sollte wie beim Auto ne nachschulung machen


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Es ging das Jahr zu ende und bald werden die Fanglisten ausgewertet!
Um den W-Zander ist es sehr still geworden!
Endlich still, oder verdächtig zu still?

Wie auch immer, ich glaube da denken manche mehr an ihren Verein, als an die Verantwortung die sie haben, wenn sie mit öffentlichen Gewässern zu tun haben.
Das ist keine Vereinsangelegenheit mehr, wenn es stimmt!
Das geht durchaus, alle an.
Fehler geschehen, es ist aber wichtig dieses auch zuzugeben um den Schaden möglichst gering zu halten.
Es ist so verdächtig still... das ich mich bei allen, die etwas hier zu geschrieben haben bedanken möchte.
Ob bewust oder nicht, Sie zeigten Verantwortung!

In der Hoffnung, das Angler mal beginnen zu verstehen das Besatz nicht nur den einzelnen Gewässerabschnitt betrifft.

Auch wenn hier wenig neues geschrieben wurde, denke ich es kommt an.
Mehr findet ihr zu dem Thema, bei den Vereinen und dem LV, es stimmt also!
Wolgazander sind im MLK vorhanden!


----------



## Ebiso (16. April 2012)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Wir Vom Verein Haben Soga die pflicht diesen zander abzuschlagen weil er ja den "heimischen" zander verjagt und er ist nicht heimisch hier und er hat auch nichts zu suchen ehrlich gesagt die viecher sollen gut schmecken


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. April 2012)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Ist bei uns im Verein genauso.
Zander und Karpfen müssen mitgenommen werden, da die genauso wie der Wolgazander hier nicht hin gehören. 
Sollte es der WZ bis hierhin schaffen, trifft es ihn natürlich genauso.


----------



## Acharaigas (19. April 2012)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ist bei uns im Verein genauso.
> Zander und Karpfen müssen mitgenommen werden, da die genauso wie der Wolgazander hier nicht hin gehören.
> Sollte es der WZ bis hierhin schaffen, trifft es ihn natürlich genauso.



interessant. welcher verein ist es denn. halte ich gerade an stehenden gewässern mit sich selbst erhaltenden beständen an hecht und schleie für sinnvoll. 

den wz halte ich für den zander für recht ungefährlich. eher für den einheimischen barsch. beide haben so ungefähr die gleiche größe und höchstwahrscheinlich das gleiche nahrungspektrum. da barschartige sich gern von barschartigen ernähren werden viele wz vom zander gefressen. einzige risiken die ich sehe sind verwechslungsgefahr und untermaßige zander die infolgedessen abgeschlagen werden und dann ggf. noch kreuzungen von beiden arten wegen gleicher laichzeit und laichgebiete - falls das überhaupt möglich ist.

eine anmerkung noch zu nem post bezüglich verwechslung bach- und regenbogenforelle. hab ich so noch nicht erlebt. aber erst vor 2 wochen einen angler and der lenne darüber aufgeklärt, dass sein bachsaibling eine bachforelle ist. schon erschreckend wie wenig sich manche (viele?) angler darüber informieren, wie man die fischarten auseinander hält.


----------



## Gardenfly (30. April 2013)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Ich grabe dieses Thema mal wieder aus !!!!
Wie sieht die Lage aus,gab es noch Fänge oder haben einige Spezies dies als Grund für die Mitnahme kleiner Zander genutzt?


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Problem verschwunden ?
Oder, verordnetnetes Totschweigen ?


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Gestern gab es infos vom Fischereibiologen des Verbandes: es gibt noch Wolgas-werden sich wohl halten,aber die Hybridisierung spiel eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Er wird sich wohl eine Nische zwischen Barsch und Zander suchen,das Fang/Entnahmegebot bleibt bestehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Es ist sehr Ruhig geworden um dieses Thema.
 Viele werden gar nicht mehr wissen, das der T.E damit das Thema in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht hat und Ämter und Verband erst nachfolgend über diese Beträge informiert wurden.
 Es herrscht fast Stille.
 Wobei sich mittlerweile die Wolgazander ausbreiteten.
 So soll schon 2015 bei Magdeburg ein solcher in der Elbe gefangen worden sein.
 Letzte Neumeldung ein Fang in der Weser bei Achim, was an der Grenze zu Bremen liegt.


----------



## Rannebert (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Zumindest hat der Wolgazander, liebevoll auch 'Holger Zander' von mir genannt es nicht geschafft den 'echten' Zander zu verdrängen.
Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie es vor 2010 im MLK ausgesehen haben mag, da ich erst seit 2013 die Rute schwinge, aber normale Zander fängt man hier im Braunschweiger Raum genug. Mit Ausreissern nach unten ab 20cm sind die meisten allerdings zwischen 45-und 60cm gross. Zumindest fange ich nichts grösseres auf Kunstköder im MLK...
Und zwischdrin immer der ein oder andere Wolgazander.
Das mag früher anders gewesen sein, aber das wars ja überall. Früher war ja eh alles besser! #h
Nu ist der Wolgi halt da, raus bekommt man ihn nicht mehr, aber er schmeckt ja auch sehr lecker. Offensichtlich hat man sich unter Wasser arrangiert und sowohl Barsch, Zander und auch Wolgazander laben sich an den Grundeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat man sich unter Wasser arrangiert und sowohl *Barsch*, *Zander* und auch *Wolgazander* laben sich an den *Grundeln*.


 
 Tja Ich behaupte ja immer mal wieder, die Deutschen sind ein Entwicklungsland was Artenschutz und Naturschutz betrifft.
 4 Arten hast du genannt und nur eine wäre wohl ursprünglich in der Region vorhanden.
 Die Gesetzgebung gegen fremde Fischarten greift nicht.
 Hast schon recht die Arten arrangieren sich, die Einwanderer teilen sich das Eroberte schon auf.


 Viele halten ein Vermischen oder Verdrängen beider Zander für gefährlich.......das ist ein Witz weil beide gemeinsam, mit den Grundeln in Ihrer Heimat vorkommen.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

@Rannebert
Das "Rennen" ist noch nicht entscheiden! Der Wolgate breitet sich weiter aus und der normale Zander wird hier ja weiter durch Besatz gestützt! Insoweit behauptet sich der zu erst Genannte!


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich an die Soca Forelle erinnern, man ist irgendwann auf die Idee gekommen , da auch andere Forellen Arten einzusetzen. ..mittlerweile ist die Viel größere Soca Forelle fast ausgestorben, da sich die verschiedenen Arten miteinander vermischen und die Bachforelle die stärken Gene Besitz, so ähnlich hatte ich das jedenfalls verstanden, hoffe nicht das mit den Zander es ähnlich verläuft. 

LG Michael


----------



## Rannebert (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Rannebert
> Das "Rennen" ist noch nicht entscheiden! Der Wolgate breitet sich weiter aus und der normale Zander wird hier ja weiter durch Besatz gestützt! Insoweit behauptet sich der zu erst Genannte!



Punkt für Dich!
Gibt es denn eigentlich Zahlen für die Besatzmenge an Zandern in der IGM? Es ist ja schon auffällig, dass soviele rund ums Mindestmass gefangen werden, andererseits müsste da schon die eine oder andere Tonne Zander pro Jahr im IGM Einzugsgebiet besetzt werden, um alleine die Entnahme auszugleichen.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich an die Soca Forelle erinnern, man ist irgendwann auf die Idee gekommen , da auch andere Forellen Arten einzusetzen. ..mittlerweile ist die Viel größere Soca Forelle fast ausgestorben, da sich die verschiedenen Arten miteinander vermischen und die Bachforelle die stärken Gene Besitz, so ähnlich hatte ich das jedenfalls verstanden, hoffe nicht das mit den Zander es ähnlich verläuft.
> 
> LG Michael


 
 Kann man nicht vergleichen.
 Weil es sich bei den Forellen nur um seit seeehr lange getrennte Entwicklungslinien einer Art handelte.
Es gibt halt Forellen im Nordseeeinzugsgebiet und dann vereinfacht auch noch im Adria und Schwarzmeerraum.
 Das Mittelmeer ist halt zu warm, als das die Forellen dort überleben und wechseln  könnten.
 (Grundlage für das Verständnis ist aber das Bach, See und Meerforellen nun Erscheinungsformen der Forelle sind.
 Also keine Arten, oder Stämme)
 Bei den Zander und Wolgazander aber um zwei Arten.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Punkt für Dich!
> Gibt es denn eigentlich Zahlen für die Besatzmenge an Zandern in der IGM? Es ist ja schon auffällig, dass soviele rund ums Mindestmass gefangen werden, andererseits müsste da schon die eine oder andere Tonne Zander pro Jahr im IGM Einzugsgebiet besetzt werden, um alleine die Entnahme auszugleichen.



Na klar, der Besatz wird natürlich aufgrund Beschlusses getätigt!
Die Versammlungen der IGM finden zweimal im Jahr zusammen mit der Bezirksversammlung statt. Dort wird von den Vertretern der Mitgliedsvereine u.a. der Besatzplan beschlossen und auch werden ihnen die Fangergebnisse mitgeteilt.
Der einzelne Angler bekommt davon nicht viel mit, aber über Deinen Verein sollte so etwas zu erfragen sein!
Grundsätzlich sollte so etwas bei den Jahreshauptversammlungen aber auch durchg die Berichte der Vereinsvorstände mitgeteilt werden! Dies betrifft auch gerade Änderungen etc! Das würde manches Ungemach verhindern!
Da dies aber nicht erfolgt, ist die IGM in weiten Teilen dem normalsterblichen Angler unbekannt.
Selbst sorgt die IGM aber gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit, z.B. durch fehlende Website, nicht gerade für Transparenz. Auch dadurch könnten Unklarheiten im Interesse aller "Beteiligten" vermieden werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da dies aber nicht erfolgt, ist die IGM in weiten Teilen dem normalsterblichen Angler unbekannt.
> Selbst sorgt die IGM aber gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit, z.B. durch fehlende Website, nicht gerade für Transparenz. Auch dadurch könnten Unklarheiten im Interesse aller "Beteiligten" vermieden werden.


 
 Im Falle des IGM fehlt mir das Wissen, wie das dort genau ist.
 Aber in Niedersachsen gibt es viele Besatzgemeinschaften welche "Fischereigenossenschaften" gemeinsam anpachten.
 Oft haben solche Gemeinschaften dann zwar einen Namen, sind aber nur ein Zusammenschluss.
 Ergo haben sie auch keinen rechtlichen Vorstand, der informiert, denn das machen die einzelnen Mitglieder also die Vereine oder Fischer.

 Sollte IGM Interessengemeinschaft Mittellandkanal bedeuten, könnte es das auch Aussagen.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*

Die IGM ist ein eigener Verein mit Vorstand, Satzung und ausgestalteten Rechten. Mitglieder sind die beigetretenen Vereine!


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: wolgaZander???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die IGM ist ein eigener Verein mit Vorstand, Satzung und ausgestalteten Rechten. Mitglieder sind die beigetretenen Vereine!



 Dann haben Sie sich also auch rechtlich zusammengeschossen, was nachvollziehbar ist weil sonst nicht einmal ein Konto auf Sie eröffnet werden kann.
 Die Frage bleibt ob Sie sich als Verein oder als losen Zusammenschluss verstehen.


----------

